# 3 week old buckling...pics :)



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I usually don't do this but...what do you guys think of this buckling? He was born on our farm 3 weeks ago and is doing great! He is growing fast and is quite healthy. We think he will make someone a nice herd sire. I have to say we are pretty happy with him 
Please excuse his posture in the pics...he was peeing and that was the only time he would hold still!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I think he looks AWESOME!!!! Hes DEFINATELY one to be PROUD of!!! 
EXCELLENT JOB!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not a boer breeder ... but he looks very nicely put together! Maybe he could use a bit more length, but he is an excellent looking little guy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like a handsome little guy. :thumb:


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I'm not a boer breeder ... but he looks very nicely put together! Maybe he could use a bit more length, but he is an excellent looking little guy.


 Haha! Yeah, he's a little scrunched up bc he was peeing in the picture..he is a little longer in the body, you just can't see it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is a nice looking young fella! Congrats!! I'd buy him if I could


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ha peeing or not I think he's a nice looking boy!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hee hee, bucklings peeing is the PERFECT time to get a decent confo photo. I've done it many times. Lol. Having patience to follow them around the lawn until the stop to pee is always my problem. Most won't stand nice and still unless they are peeing, if you can see a stream in the photo I just photoshop it out.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

what a handome hunk!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow he looks great. Hefty and healthy


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful boy! Looks like he is growing well for you!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys! I do have to say I am so happy with him. I hope he makes someone a good herd sire. He's already practicing


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice beefy looking fella! Cute too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Super Cute I like the size on him for his age, Great Job on this guy!!


----------

